# Fertile Ranitomeya Variabilis eggs?



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2016)

Hello everyone my Ranitomeya Variabilis pair just laid these three eggs. Should i leave them alone or pull them? Also are these fertile i usually see people with black eggs. These are my first dart frogs eggs so any kind of help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Those don't look fertile to me. Don't worry sometimes it takes them a while to get it right. Make sure you are supplementing properly.

You can pull the eggs or leave them. I wait 24 hours to pull them to ensure they are fertilized. If you leave them the dad will move them when the tadpoles hatch. He will deposit them in bodies of water (i.e. film canisters, water dish, bromeliads). After he moves them the care stops there and variabilis will not feed tadpoles so it's best you pull the tadpoles asap.

On a sidenote, do you have highland or southern variabilis?


----------



## greenthumbs (Nov 6, 2015)

Variabilis don't eggfeed, but they do use tactical reproductive parasitism, so they'll feed younger tadpoles and fertile eggs to their tadpoles. If left in the tank, a few tadpoles will survive to metamorphosis. I've seen fg ventrimaculata do this, it's pretty cool to watch.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2016)

FrogTim said:


> Those don't look fertile to me. Don't worry sometimes it takes them a while to get it right. Make sure you are supplementing properly.
> 
> You can pull the eggs or leave them. I wait 24 hours to pull them to ensure they are fertilized. If you leave them the dad will move them when the tadpoles hatch. He will deposit them in bodies of water (i.e. film canisters, water dish, bromeliads). After he moves them the care stops there and variabilis will not feed tadpoles so it's best you pull the tadpoles asap.
> 
> On a sidenote, do you have highland or southern variabilis?


Thanks for the reply. What would be some indications of a fertile vs no fertile egg? i believe they are highland.


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

A 'good' egg is usually gray/black color with a little white on bottom the first day or two, then they darken and you can see the tadpole starting to form by day 5. 

Bad eggs will turn a cloudy white color and eventually rot over. They should be removed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 18, 2016)

FrogTim said:


> A 'good' egg is usually gray/black color with a little white on bottom the first day or two, then they darken and you can see the tadpole starting to form by day 5.
> 
> Bad eggs will turn a cloudy white color and eventually rot over. They should be removed.


Ok thanks for the help


----------



## SLEEPiNG GiRL (Oct 15, 2015)

My varadero eggs were white the first 12-24 hours, it was only on a macro photo that I could see development. The next day they turned the normal grey/black.

Sent from my KFTHWI using Tapatalk


----------

